# CPU Pins Before and After



## oldtimmer (May 25, 2009)

After spending a week trying to get rid of the steel/iron pins from under the gold plating on a large batch of CPU pins, the little jewel has come out of the oven.

I processed 37 assorted 486 and 20 I960s. After all of the fan fare and fumes, I ended up with 3.4 grams of cleaned and dried pins ready for additional processing. After meltdown, the little button comes in at 3.3 grams.

From this, the yield for pins only on these two CPUs is around the.07 grams per CPU. Still processing the main CPUs for gold. I tossed the lids into the stack of pins and other gold plated parts for the gold cell to strip. Much faster and easier that simmering in hot HCL for a week.

First picture is of the cleaned pins before other processing. The second photo is of the gold button from the oven.


----------



## glorycloud (May 25, 2009)

Nice work oldtimmer!!

8)


----------

